# Guide - Is it really new or a refun



## John McConnell (May 15, 2021)

Why does the Guide show a show as new when it is a repeat/rerun?

Is there a setting to be updated or set?


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

No, there’s no setting.

The “New” indicator does not determine what gets recorded. That’s done solely by the original air date.

If a show is rerun within 10(?) days of the original air date, it keeps the “New” designation. That is by design.

If a show has an OAD more than 10 days ago and still shows “New” that’s just a bug but the “New” icon doesn’t really matter for recordings.


----------

